# Pimping Myself Out



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

If anyone needs an extra gun I may be availible this Friday or for the last day on Sunday (or both). I won't be able to scout but I can contribute gear and $$$ for your scouting efforts. I am only interested if it is over decoys and its legal. PM me if an extra gunner is needed. I won't know till probably tomorrow about Friday but Sunday should be for sure.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

wow I figured I would have had a 100 PMs by now. This kind of opportunity is a once in a lifetime and usually auctioned off for a very high price!


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

Please post up your height,weight and a picture of yourself!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Mr. Lee said:


> Please post up your height,weight and a picture of yourself!


 :laugh: 
How do you rate compared to Chaz Hightower???


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

With or with out clothes for the picture?

Naked I just weighed 194.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:rollin: If I hadn't hung it up for the year I would be honored x10 to share a spread with you Chopper.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Naked I just weighed 194.


And only 18 pounds of it is body hair!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Since you brought it up I must admit that my wife shaves me down. Don't you know if you cut the bushes the trees look bigger!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Last pictures taken of PC


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yup I wished I was a motorcycle and it came true. The bonus was having RC take photos on me. By the way her scent is unforgetable!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> Since you brought it up I must admit that my wife shaves me down. Don't you know if you cut the bushes the trees look bigger!


Thanks for sharing Leo uke: .


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

What, Is your nose on the gas tank?!?!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

PC, you're a metro???? I guess I have to take my comments back about guys shaving their legs in the T/F game then. Nahhhh!!

hahaha, I'm just playin w/ ya but I just can't bring myself to shave anything but my face and head. I've made the mistake of shaving in foreign areas one time and it was the longest following week of my life if you know what I mean. :eyeroll:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Chris, What kind of site are you running here? hahaha :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

mallard said:


> PorkChop said:
> 
> 
> > Since you brought it up I must admit that my wife shaves me down. Don't you know if you cut the bushes the trees look bigger!
> ...


Not a problem. If you want anymore info I will be more than happy to share! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

USSapper said:


> What, Is your nose on the gas tank?!?!


Yes and man did she love my nose!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

bandman said:


> PC, you're a metro???? I guess I have to take my comments back about guys shaving their legs in the T/F game then. Nahhhh!!
> 
> hahaha, I'm just playin w/ ya but I just can't bring myself to shave anything but my face and head. I've made the mistake of shaving in foreign areas one time and it was the longest following week of my life if you know what I mean. :eyeroll:


Lots of guys shave. I have to so I can fit in my layout blind. Also when its pool time my black body hair and the grey coming in I would look like a giant skunk!


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

No jokes


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

hahaha, I gotcha! :wink:


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

Edited for content (nudity and extreme pooor taste): Plainsman


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

*Edited USSappers previous post......dblkluk*

Im sorry Porkchop, that was below the belt



> Good man USSapper: Plainsman


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Good lord this got out of hand quickly


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I hate you guys.

The thing that I think is even funnier is how bad it must have been googling "fat naked people" and having to go through the list of disgusting pictures until you find the one that is juuuust riiiight. uke:

When does snow goose season close anyways?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

May 6th


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You know I am a pretty easy going guy. Infact very easy going. And I am usually the brunt of a lot of jokes. Usually by my own doing. And this thread although I really want to hunt has a lot of pork chop joking to it.

HOWEVER I AM PRETTY F+$&ING :******: TO WAKE UP AND SEE THAT NOT ONLY IS MY BEST FRIEND MY WIFE HAS BEEN DRAGGED INTO THIS WHO BY THE WAY HAS GIVING ME 4 OF THE BEST CHILDREN I COULD EVERY PRAY FOR AND STILL HAS A MUCH BETTER BODY THAN MOST OF YOU GUYS WOMEN. AND WHO NEVER HAS HURT ANYONE HERE BE THE BRUNT OF A JOKE SHE KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT BY PEOPLE THAT DON'T EVEN HAVE A CLUE OF THE CALIBER OF LADY SHE IS!

*BUT*

THEN MY PRECIOUS 5 MONTH OLD BABY IS ALSO DRAGGED INTO IT. A CHILD SO INNOCENT ITS NOT EVEN FUNNY.

THE DOOR HAS BEEN OPENNED AND THE PORKCHOP NOBODY LIKES TO SEE IS ABOUT TO WALK IN.

I strongly recommend an apology for bringing my family who I live and would die for into this! Otherwise FIGHTS ON!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Agreed. This went too far. I like to poke fun at Leo as well as the next guy... maybe more... but the above family posts were over the line and I KNOW were done in jest, but were not funny. Let's get rid of them... :beer: :withstupid:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree many of these should go. I edited the real poor one (this isn't a porn site) , but I would like others to clean up their own mess. If not I will do more editing. 
I wonder how much they had to pay that fat naked lady to dehumanize herself to that extreme. The guy behind the camera needs some serious 2X4 therapy.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thank you Plainsman! I appreciate you doing that!

I always thought it was common knowledge you don't mess with a man's mom, wife, and children. I honestly don't think I have been this irrate in years. uke: Especially due to the fact that it is very well known my love for my family! The line has definitely been crossed.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

Easy guys!

I thought that it was pretty clear that it was a joke.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I understood how it was meant, and I hold no animosity. I also understand that until you have a family many things will not enter your thought process. That you settle with PorkChop. However, you should understand what is acceptable on this site, and that nude fat lady was not.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Steve like I said above the intent of this thread was to maybe get on one more hunt. I put it in a way I knew I would get some jokes aimed at me. It is amazing how fast my laughter of seeing "me" on the moped went to pure anger and disbelief after reading the next couple of posts. You can joke about me all you want. You can get as brutal as you want to me. It rolls off.

HOWEVER

I won't "take it easy" when jokes are made at the expense of two people that are so greatly cherished by me especially by people that have never had the great fortune to meet them.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

Porkchop,

There is no way anyone on here thought fpr one second that the "plump" woman in the pic was your wife......or that the other "heavy" woman was your 2 month old daughter.

Show the thread to your wife, friends etc. Let them tell you if it is a personal attack on your wife and kids.

Besides.....without these kind of threads......things get kind of boring.

I do agree one of the pics was inappropriate for this site.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Honestly my wife would not have appreciated it and she is a lot more laid back than me and for sure she would not tolerate the one about our child. Whether directed at them or using them as a reference. Its a smeer towards my flesh and blood. You can't understand then I am sorry.

I think the original thread, my reply, what followed up to me on the moped was fine. I laughed at the moped picture. Once again that was directed at me. I can take that with no problem. Once again sorry you can't understand that.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

This entire thread is an embarrassment to Nodak-Outdoors and it reminds of something you would see in a twelve-year old chat room.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What did I miss???

Anywho, let's see this one die. If you're looking for an extra gun, PM PC.


----------

